# Game Thread, Celtics vs Bucks, Nov 25, Bradley Center, 8 pm



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

@









* Boston Celtics at the Milwaukee Bucks *
8:00 Central on 
FSNN and Channel 24 and listen live on WTMJ 620 AM

*Bucks Starting line up:*











































Bogut - Redd - Patterson - Williams - Ilyasova

*Bucks Bench*
































Bell - Blake - Skinner - Gadzurik
​

Probable Celtics staters:


Sebastian Telfair 
Paul Pierce 
Kendrick Perkins 
Ryan Gomes 6-7 
Wally Szczerbiak 

Boston is 0-3 on the road, and were trounced by the Knicks Friday.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Simmons is going to have more tests on his foot:



> Simmons will see doctors in Charlotte, N.C., and Indiana next week, and it's possible he could see a specialist in Los Angeles, Harris said.
> 
> "Obviously he's been dealing with this situation since camp started," Harris said. "It's very frustrating for him. We hope to have a better diagnosis within a week to 10 days."


Yikes!

More here: http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=535028


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Nothing like playing the Celtics to make things seem much brighter.

Of course, I spoke way too soon.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

narek said:


> Simmons is going to have more tests on his foot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks. i was hoping that he was going to get back on his feet by now.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The game report from JS Online:



> PLAYER OF THE GAME: Boston guard Paul Pierce took on the assignment of guarding Michael Redd, and the Celtics star also held game scoring honors with 34 points. It was a stellar performance recognized by Celtics coach Doc Rivers. "Paul Pierce guarded Michael Redd, and we thought he could do a good job, but we were more worried it would take all of his (Pierce's) offense away," Rivers said. "I thought in the first half it did. Guarding both ends like that and trying to score, it's tough to do. But Paul did that."
> 
> PLAY OF THE GAME: The Celtics had taken a one-point lead late in the third quarter, and an offensive rebound gave them a chance to run the clock down and take the last shot of the period. Pierce found himself surrounded but passed to a wide-open Delonte West, who sank a long two-pointer at the buzzer for an 83-80 Boston lead.
> 
> ...


More at: http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=535313

And the game story:

Things Going Wrong Way



> As far as achievements go, it wouldn't have been monumental for the Milwaukee Bucks, yet for a team that is desperately trying to crawl out of a deep early-season hole, it might have at least qualified as a small step in the right direction.
> 
> The Bucks had another opportunity Saturday night to win a second consecutive game for the first time this season, but they again came up short, collapsing badly in the second half in a 111-98 loss to the Boston Celtics at the Bradley Center. The defeat left the Bucks with a 4-9 record and will send them on the road this week for a challenging four-game Western trip on a losing note.
> 
> ...


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

One more time ...

Mo Williams is a good player but he should be coming off the bench in a scoring role. He was running the offense (such as it is) in the third quarter when the game went to hell. I don't see him playing much D either.

Bell and Blake should be starting in the backcourt. In the 2d quarter when Blake was in that was when the Bucks went to their biggest lead and Blake actually pushed the ball and initiated the offense and for a while he was connecting very well with Bogut in particular. That all went to hell in the third quarter when everything unraveled and Blake was on the bench.

One of two things should happen:

1. Stotts fired. He doesn't have a damn clue what to do with all the players at his disposal. He keeps Blake (and to some extent Bogut) shackled for some reason but he keeps giving the ball to no-D playing shotchuckers like Mo Williams ... and to some extent I think Stotts indirectly encourages something that some fans find distasteful and that's the idea that Michael Redd -- who's great, don't get me wrong -- is a selfish player.

2. If Stotts not fired, Blake -- the Bucks' only REAL point guard who's being wasted by Stotts, needs to go somewhere else for the good of his career (I believe Miami and Charlotte are looking for backup points).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> One more time ...
> 
> Mo Williams is a good player but he should be coming off the bench in a scoring role. He was running the offense (such as it is) in the third quarter when the game went to hell. I don't see him playing much D either.
> 
> ...


Williams is a good option as a scoring threat of the bench, and they need that. Last year, when Williams and Ford were both out, Bell came in and played point, and played it well. I wanted Bell to get the chance to start this year and see if that carried through. 

Bogut isn't crazy about Stotts - he has said somethings in the past that indicate he thinks Stotts isn't using him correctly. And he's not. Williams at point is part of the problem because he thinks shoot first. With Bogut and Redd on the team, they need to be the 1 and 2 options on offense - and in no particular order. And CV should be number 3 when he's back.

And Redd isn't a selfish player. He's at his best offensively when his shots come in the flow of the game, not when he's forcing it. He knows that better than anyone, but Stotts doesn't seem to get it.

A friend of mine was at the game Saturday. I'm going to ask her what she thought about everything tomorrow. She had great seats - about 8 rows behind the Bucks bench, but closer to the center.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

narek said:


> Williams is a good option as a scoring threat of the bench, and they need that. Last year, when Williams and Ford were both out, Bell came in and played point, and played it well. I wanted Bell to get the chance to start this year and see if that carried through.
> 
> Bogut isn't crazy about Stotts - he has said somethings in the past that indicate he thinks Stotts isn't using him correctly. And he's not. Williams at point is part of the problem because he thinks shoot first. With Bogut and Redd on the team, they need to be the 1 and 2 options on offense - and in no particular order. And CV should be number 3 when he's back.
> 
> ...


When you talk to your friend, I'd be very interested in reading her impressions.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Besides Stotts being fired for all reasons fans have, which are valid, I want to hear from players during interviews honest answers to questions. Players also have to take some responsibility for their play (or lack thereof) and get mad and start playing like they want to get to .500! There was absolutely no excuse for Saturday night's loss. I was there and said to my brother at half I thought the Bucks would find a way, just like the Pacer game at the Bradley Center, to squander the lead. The Bucks didn't disappoint me there. Totally sickening.
The injuries are affecting us, but the players available have to step up. When you are leading by 14, obviously those injured players didn't get you there. 
Stotts needed to bench Mo when he was playing crappy. I was actually impressed with Erysan, Blake and Noel. Why not reward them for their good play and keep them out there. And Gadzuric is not an offensive player at all..


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> When you talk to your friend, I'd be very interested in reading her impressions.


Her short impression - they fell apart. I'm trying to get to get her opinion on why they fell apart, but she's been busy at work. She was with a group of people from her work, so part of her time was spent team building instead of watching, so I may not get a good detailed answer. I suspect they did a lot of "team building" in the second half.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

narek said:


> Her short impression - they fell apart. I'm trying to get to get her opinion on why they fell apart, but she's been busy at work. She was with a group of people from her work, so part of her time was spent team building instead of watching, so I may not get a good detailed answer. I suspect they did a lot of "team building" in the second half.


Thanks. 

This passage from a story in another thread ("Plenty of Blame to Pass Around") I find a little bit intriguing. Oh to be a piece of lint on someone's suit in those huddles:



> Is everything harmonious between the coach and the players? Of course not. It seldom is with a team that has won as infrequently as the Bucks have. Do things get heated between coach and players? Yes, and those who have forked out top dollar for the cushy new seats near the team bench and can overhear the huddles can bear witness to that.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This passage from a story in another thread ("Plenty of Blame to Pass Around") I find a little bit intriguing. Oh to be a piece of lint on someone's suit in those huddles:


Let's see - Bogut possibly. He's never been shy about speaking his mind. I know Toni wasn't crazy about Stotts offense last year. (Toni would take players to task on court when they didn't pass to the open man. I really think the Bucks could have still used Toni this year.)

TJ Ford sometimes showed exasperation with Stotts last year. As much as TJ drove me crazy, he was right to be mad a few times. Not sure who this year might be vocal - Redd would have had cause a couple of times, but is it part of his personality to be vocal? Not sure about that.


----------

